# Windows CE (CX9000) und Netzlaufwerk/-zugriff



## wisi (22 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verzweifle gerade über einem Problem hinsichtlich des Datei-Zugriffs auf Server im Netz.

Ich möchte eine Datei auf dem CX (es handelt sich um Log-Daten) auf ein NAS (genauer USB-Stick an Fritzbox) kopieren.
Dass dies durch Mappen auf ein Laufwerks bei Windows CE nicht möglich ist, hab ich schon herausgefunden. Allerdings sollte es laut Beckhoff-Support möglich sein, per Kommandozeile die Datei auf das NAS zu kopieren, etwa so:
copy \Temp\logfile.txt \\fritz.nas\FRITZ.NAS\logfile.txt​ 
Auch das Anzeigen des Ordnerinhalts auf dem NAS mit
dir \\fritz.nas\FRITZ.NAS​ 
sollte funktionieren (genau wie von meinem Notebook aus), liefert jedoch als Ausgabe "0 Datei(en)".
Das NAS ist grundsätzlich erreichbar und kann vom CX aus auch angepingt werden.

Wo ist hier das Problem?

Besten Dank für jede Hilfe
Christian


----------



## wisi (13 Mai 2013)

Keiner eine Idee???


----------



## nekron (13 Mai 2013)

Ist das NAS auch unter ping fritz.nas erreichbar und stimmt der Pfad (2 mal fritz.nas ? )

Eventuell mal ein NET SHOW fritz.nas (sollte auch ce können) probieren, alternativ mal mit der IP probieren ...

Eventuell einzugebende Passwörter müssen gespeichert werden und hinterher die Registry auch gesichert werden, ansonnsten ist das beim Neustart weg ...

Gruss,
michael


----------



## uncle_tom (13 Mai 2013)

Bei den CX9000 kann man doch in der Systemsteuerung einen FTP-Server aktivieren (bei Zugriff mittels CERHOST).
Damit sollte sich doch die Datei problemlos kopieren lassen.


----------



## MasterOhh (13 Mai 2013)

Also ich kann in der Firma mit CX9001er (WinCE 5.0 oder 6.0) auf Netzlaufwerke (Ordner) zugreifen die auf einem Server freigegeben sind. Dazu muss ich einfach nur den Pfad des zum gewünschten Zielordner in die Adressleiste des Explorers eingeben.
Ich kann auch Ordner die auf dem Server liegen permanent mappen (mache das bei einer Anlage die Logfiles auf den Server speichert). Dafür gibt es einen Kommandozeilenbefehl. Da müsste ich aber erst auf der Arbeit nachschauen wie der war. (Es müssen aber Ordner sein, keine Laufwerke)

Ob es bei NAS Systemen funktioniert weiß ich aber nicht. Habe mich noch die damit beschäftigt....

Notfalls kannst du auch über FTP Dateien kopieren, wenn dein NAS System das kann.


----------



## wisi (13 Mai 2013)

Hallo uncle_tom,

dieses Feature benutze ich im Augenblick. Problem dabei ist, dass ich zum Kopieren einen zweiten Rechner (mein Notebook) benötige. Ich würde gerne haben, dass der CX die Daten selbst auf das Netzlaufwerk kopiert.

Gruß
wisi


----------



## PN/DP (14 Mai 2013)

FAQ: Von Panel auf PC über LAN zugreifen
Diese Checkliste ist zwar nicht genau für Deine Geräte, hilft aber vielleicht, die Ursache Deines Problems einzugrenzen.

Harald


----------



## wisi (14 Mai 2013)

Hallo nekron,

der ping auf fritz.nas vom CX aus ist positiv, das Teil sollte also grundsätzlich erreichbar sein. Wie im Ausgangspost beschrieben liefert

     dir \\fritz.nas\FRITZ.NAS

an von meinem Notebook aus den Inhalt des Ordners, am CX hingegen kommt nur eine Liste mit 0 Dateien. Es scheint, als ob das NAS zwar erreichbar ist, aber nicht richtig antwortet. ODer der Fehler liegt beim CX ...

Gruß
wisi


----------

